# acronis true image is now junk



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 15, 2021)

I was trying to restore my system with Acronis 2021 and it keeps failing please help me with new backup software that works


----------



## utilizedamplitude (May 15, 2021)

I use this. https://www.macrium.com/

Free for home use.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 15, 2021)

windows 10 backup and restore has never given me issues


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 15, 2021)

Ill wait for more input but thanks I'll give it a try soon as I learn more

all I know is Acronis sure went to shit


----------



## ThrashZone (May 15, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> I was trying to restore my system with Acronis 2021 and it keeps failing please help me with new backup software that works


Hi,
I second macrium reflect free 
I do not create or restore system images inside the os though 
I use the winpe recovery media to do both and it's never failed best to get used to using it seeing one day you'll need it 
Only quirk is you have to create and name a folder to put the system image in before entering winpe not a big deal 

Making a system image in the os has failed before thus why I do not do it anymore.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 15, 2021)

ThrashZone said:


> Making a system image in the os has failed before thus why I do not do it anymore.


ive been using it for years and its never once failed


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 15, 2021)

I'm trying windows backup for now the problem is I lost all my past backups what I wanted to do is get the news and interest widget to show two columns instead of one I thought restoring the system back to before the dev channel would have worked but not those backups where not readable so I deleted them



Isaac` said:


> ive been using it for years and its never once failed


I was using Acronis for years this is the first time it failed me never going to buy it again


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 15, 2021)

was


skellattarr said:


> I was using Acronis for years this is the first time it failed me never going to buy it again


 taking windows 10


----------



## HD64G (May 15, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> windows 10 backup and restore has never given me issues


Did gave to me recently...


----------



## W1zzard (May 15, 2021)

Active@Disk Image. Been using it for years for all my test systems


----------



## sam_86314 (May 15, 2021)

I've had some Acronis images get corrupted and stop working. I've since switched to Macrium.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 15, 2021)

HD64G said:


> Did gave to me recently...


what did it do


----------



## HD64G (May 15, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> what did it do


Couldn't revert to the previous win10 instance through the embedded windows restore utility and forced me to get it working by booting into my win7 to restore through acronis true image.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 15, 2021)

HD64G said:


> Couldn't revert to the previous win10 instance through the embedded windows restore utility and forced me to get it working by booting into my win7 to restore through acronis true image.


_did you try of a usb_


----------



## HD64G (May 15, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> _did you try of a usb_


Why should I? Windows boot menu tool tried to restore itself and failed. Acronis True Image has saved me tens of times until today from reinstalling the OS.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 15, 2021)

I'll be searching and trying new backup software as I learn them from you guys Acronis use to be good but they changed

macrium is hard to understand


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (May 15, 2021)

HD64G said:


> Why should I? Windows boot menu tool tried to restore itself and failed. Acronis True Image has saved me tens of times until today from reinstalling the OS.


Windows recovery USB


----------



## basco (May 15, 2021)

you have a samsung ssd in your sig.
i had only good experience with  the samsung magician data migration tool and its very easy.
you can even use this with other manufacturers hdds or ssds-only need one samsung


----------



## GerKNG (May 15, 2021)

macrium reflect!

i imaged a bunch of my drives, cloned a few times, installed backups on blank drives. 100% success rate.


----------



## qubit (May 15, 2021)

I've always found Acronis to be garbage. I use this one, which works very well.









						Paragon Hard Disk Manager for Windows | Paragon Software
					

Data safety made simple for novice users and experts alike. Manage your disks and systems, protect your data and ensure operability of your computer.




					www.paragon-software.com


----------



## Regeneration (May 15, 2021)

Tried Acronis recently and its bootable media locked up on my system.

Recent versions of Paragon are no good neither. Unstable and miss a lot of useful features.

I recommend using older version of Paragon (v15) or Active@ Disk Image.


----------



## mclaren85 (May 15, 2021)

Unfortunately Acronis fails to restore when working on Uefi.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 15, 2021)

been up all night trying to install all my software that I bot and having a hard time getting half of it activated this sucks I paid money and the activation is so hard


----------



## ThrashZone (May 15, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> I'll be searching and trying new backup software as I learn them from you guys Acronis use to be good but they changed
> 
> macrium is hard to understand


Hi,
Seems easy to me this is old but still applies


----------



## newtekie1 (May 15, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> I was trying to restore my system with Acronis 2021 and it keeps failing please help me with new backup software that works


More information on why it is failing would be helpful. Did you try to restore using the restore media booted from a USB flash drive? Did you make sure the drive you are trying to restore to is healthy?


----------



## OneMoar (May 15, 2021)

Macrium  ftw


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 16, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> More information on why it is failing would be helpful. Did you try to restore using the restore media booted from a USB flash drive? Did you make sure the drive you are trying to restore to is healthy?


I was trying to restore in the program when it rebooted it would run its restore then a few seconds later it would fail


----------



## Morbius2021 (May 16, 2021)

Veritas Backup for Desktop works pretty well, its not expensive and is pretty great at getting most everything.

Current version is V2021

It can also do bare metal restores but I would just recommend it for daily backups with incremental support.

You can password protect the backups as well.

Technically its called Veritas System Recovery 2021.

its not well advertised but its based off of what used to be called GHOST.

way back when.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 16, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> I was trying to restore in the program when it rebooted it would run its restore then a few seconds later it would fail


And the other questions?  There are plenty of reasons a restore can fail, most of them not the fault of the backup program.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 16, 2021)

newtekie1 said:


> And the other questions?  There are plenty of reasons a restore can fail, most of them not the fault of the backup program.


I found out why it was failing I have 3 3tb drives in raid where I was using for backup drive. anyway I looked in event viewer and found one of the drives is failing


----------



## basco (May 16, 2021)

i always run checkdisk before restore:








						chkdsk
					

Reference article for the chkdsk command, which checks the file system and file system metadata of a volume for logical and physical errors.



					docs.microsoft.com


----------



## Bones (May 16, 2021)

My recent experience with it. 
Had a backup image I needed to get restored, the image was of XP that runs on a Z270 board but the image was in a .tib format so had to use Acronis to restore it for use. 
Turns out according to the program once ran, it's Acronis 2019 instead and I got it directly as a download from their site, it's shown to be Acronis 2021 there.
I had to burn it to a CD to use, once I did that I tried it, worked fine for me.

Related to it being a "Trial" version - Everything about the program _seems_ to be functional so I'm not sure if it's really a trial version I got (Site error?) but it did what I needed it to and the price was right.


----------



## ThrashZone (May 16, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> I found out why it was failing I have 3 3tb drives in raid where I was using for backup drive. anyway I looked in event viewer and found one of the drives is failing


Hi,
Ouch 3-1tb raid well this is the only raid I use can we now say raid is junk lol


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (May 19, 2021)

the three 3tb drives was in a software raid and I been on windows Dev program and I think the new version of windows messed up the raid and made it not work with acronis it use to work just fine before i joined the Dev program anyway i undid the raid and I'm backing up on my 10tb hard drive

ever since I undid the raid there is no more error in event viewer


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 9, 2021)

well I tried to restore my system today to see if acronis will work and it failed must be windows insiders dev channel makes it impossible to restore from backup


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi,
I always use the winpe recovery media usb or cd not any recovery function in the os and never fails.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 9, 2021)

seagate disc wizard has never let me down. it does clone, wipe, etc. 
its a acronis reskin afaik, but it works every time for me.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Jun 9, 2021)

I still use windows backup 
its never let me down


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 9, 2021)

is anyone in the dev channel that is what I think is causing the problem because acronis worked fine before i joined the dev channel


----------



## Fangio1951 (Jun 9, 2021)

Acronis is crap now days, after I had a heated email exchange (about 2018 - 19), where they didn't want to acknowledge/accept that there was a problem with the Paid version of the s/w.

So - I got the Paid version of Easeus To Do Home and it's been faultless for the past 2-3 years.

BTW - I only ever do regular drive, sector by sector clones, but not the BU method, which is available.

That way I always have a spare separate drive with a cloned image for restoration, if required.

Yeah, I know = it means you have to have double the amount of drives = double the initial cost.


----------



## Athlonite (Jun 9, 2021)

Yup another PLUS ONE for Macrium Reflect best program I've ever used for back/restore


----------



## newtekie1 (Jun 9, 2021)

skellattarr said:


> is anyone in the dev channel that is what I think is causing the problem because acronis worked fine before i joined the dev channel


When all else fails, use the bootable media to do the restore. It doesn't give a crap what version of windows you have. In fact, that's the recommended method of restore, IIRC. If it still fails, I'd look at the drive you are restoring to and make sure it is good. The only time I've had a restore fail using the bootable media was because either the source drive that had the image was failing, or the destination drive I was restoring to was failing. 

(Quick Pro Tip, you can use the bootable media to backup and restore server OSes using the home version that isn't supposed to support servers. That is how little it cares about the version of Windows you have.)


----------



## Jetster (Jun 9, 2021)

I just use Windows to create a system image for a back up. Plus I do a cold back up of data.  But honestly I have not had to use one in years.


----------



## ThrashZone (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi,
Maybe another hard drive is acting up.


----------



## Rock N Roll Rebel (Jun 9, 2021)

maybe it could be the difuran's in the speed of the drive that the backup is on and the drive being restored you see the drive that has the backup is a regular 7200 mechanical hard drive and the drive being restored is a gen 4 m.2 drive


----------



## AleXXX666 (Jun 9, 2021)

as I never backup-restore my main PC drive with OS, I use software to backup-restore from one connected drive to another, when I need to help someone to do drive change, for example. one word: Paragon. Never messed up. It is Paragon Hard Disk Manager Pro, Advanced etc. works like M16, if you get it.


----------

